# GG Bridge cable repaint



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Just heard on the news that a 3-year project is starting to repaint the main cables on the bridge. Spots on the Pacific side of the bridge are going to be narrowed by 3 feet at different places & times due to scaffolding. Also, tarps will be used to hinder lead paint chips from falling down. Wow, this really blows.

http://www.sfexaminer.com/local/tra...dge-construction-may-inconvenience-bicyclists


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*I crossed the bridge a week ago*

on the SF Randonneurs 200K brevet, and I noticed the cables looked rusty.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

*Saw the scaffolding going up*

I saw the scaffolding being erected on the west side at center span. That will be interesting on the week ends  

Can understand that they need to do this maintenance. There's been obvious rust and flaking as long as I can remember.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

They've been saying for several months that cyclists would be pushed to the East deck in the afternoons (which really blows) but now it's sounding like the west deck will just be narrowed and we can still ride it getting out of the city. I'd much rather ride out of the city on 7ft than be with the foot traffic. Just starting my commute now and will see the scaffolding for the first time since they started putting it up.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I rode on it Wednesday afternoon and they had started putting the scaffolding up at the center (looks like they are doing from center out). For afternoon traffic it was fine. Weekends it may be a bit tight. But it is probably wider than the North end where the cable comes down.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

singlespeed.org said:


> I rode on it Wednesday afternoon and they had started putting the scaffolding up at the center (looks like they are doing from center out). For afternoon traffic it was fine. Weekends it may be a bit tight. But it is probably wider than the North end where the cable comes down.


I thought they just climbed around and painted everything. I seem to recall seeing a TV show where they showed that. It's a full time job, and once they finish with the whole bridge they start over.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

robwh9 said:


> I thought they just climbed around and painted everything. I seem to recall seeing a TV show where they showed that. It's a full time job, and once they finish with the whole bridge they start over.


That idea gets repeated a lot and that's probably what most people think, but it's not quite how they do it.

Not all surfaces weather equally. Some areas get painted frequently and some will go for many years without any service.

In this case, they're not just painting, they've got to remove the old lead based paint, and do repair to the cables,

http://www.sfexaminer.com/local/changed-look-ahead-sf-s-iconic-span


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is a (low quality cell phone) photo from today. They have started putting the scaffolding up at the center (where the cable comes down to deck level) and appear to be building it from there down to the south tower.


----------

